# those caterpillar things you get in crickets



## ScorpDude (Sep 12, 2005)

In the UK (not sure if you get them in the US) we get these little black caterpillar/larvae things in the crickets. As far as I'm aware they are there to eat remains and dead crickets and the like(I think they might eat mites too). What I was wondering is does anybody have these in their scorpion tanks in order to control mites/mold (neither of which can exist without dead bugs), are they safe for use? i can't tell you exactly what they are, only they are small black/green larvae like things, that seem to have small hairs, i'll look for pictures/names on ebay.

Are these safe for use in the scorpion tank and what actually are they?


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

As far as I'm aware they are the larvae of a type of dermestid beetle, they scavenge on dead material like crickets. I don't think they actively eat mites so they might not be great for controlling them. They shouldn't pose a risk to scorpions and scorpions seem to ignore the larvae and adults. They don't seem to eat a huge amount of so you might need quite a few of them to keep a scorpion enclosure clean. They also pupate into beetles quite quickly, which then fly away, so you’d have to keep replacing them.


----------



## Ciryluk3g (Sep 12, 2005)

Are those and Springtails the same thing?   And would Woodlice be better for tank cleaning? :?


----------



## ScorpDude (Sep 12, 2005)

So its not really worth it.

Are there any more viable options for controlling waste/mites?


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2005)

Woodlice are apparently quite effective, I've never tried them myself


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 12, 2005)

interestingly enough, my scorps ignore them, but my beardies love to eat them
IMO, they do well enough to clean up most scrap bits that attract mites.  While they won't get rid mites, they will get rid of what the mites are looking for to begin with
While they do mature quickly, I've noticed they also breed readily.


----------



## Empi (Sep 12, 2005)

I had those in my cricket container. I was wondering what they were. Does anyone have a pick of the adult beetle?


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 12, 2005)

they're pretty small
about the size of a ladybug.

http://lancaster.unl.edu/enviro/Images/Insects/warehousebeetle1.jpg


----------



## Empi (Sep 12, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> they're pretty small
> about the size of a ladybug.
> 
> http://lancaster.unl.edu/enviro/Images/Insects/warehousebeetle1.jpg


Wow, I have never seen one of those before. I wonder how they got into my crickets container? Wierd!


----------



## Farom (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, their dermestid larvae.  Baby assassin bugs love them. 

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 12, 2005)

empi said:
			
		

> I wonder how they got into my crickets container? Wierd!


they came with your crickets
my 500/wk order usually has a dozen or more
then my supplimental 2-5 dozen through the week have some in them as well..


----------



## haris b (Dec 30, 2020)

I found a little bug that looked almost like a beetle must've been one of the fully grown larvae.


----------

